# cooked meat mixed with kibble?



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi, I was just wondering what your opinion is on adding cooked meat to kibble? I have a friend who does this, I know that mixing raw meat and kibble usually ends up with digestive issues due to the different digestive rates, but what about cooked meat?


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I add cooked meat to kibble several times a week. No problems at all and it's good for them.


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been adding raw and kibble with my dogs my entire life, and my parents have their entire life...so on and so on. Never really had an issue with it, so I would guess that cooked wouldn't be an issue either- but then again, it might just be the dog has to get used to it young- I'm not sure. I would think it would be fine since cooked meat is basically what wet dog food is and people feed that with kibble all the time.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Prior to raw, I used to add cooked meats/broth to my dogs' food all the time and never had any problems.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Considering both are cooked, I would say it wouldn't cause any problems. Just my thought.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I have a friend with 6 greyhounds (retired racers) and she feeds kibble topped with cooked meat and veges and at other times they get raw meaty bones, almost on a daily basis.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i top my dog's kibble with cooked food, can dog food and a lot of other things. i also
give him raw chicken backs. i give him a raw 4oz beef pattie with his kibble sometimes.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I see no problem with it at all, I do it all the time with my 2 that eat about everything. They get kibble with either canned or something I have cooked for them or leftovers. They also get raw but I don't mix the cooked and raw I do it about 11 or 12 hours apart.

But Dr. Tim and DaViking could give you more insight in this as they both have knowledge on sled dogs and those people mix kibble and raw allot.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

After easing a dog into a mix of kibble and raw/cooked items there should be no issues, it will just form a new digesta with the combined properties of the kibble and raw/cooked meat. At the beginning it's always better to make small chunks/ground. Otherwise it's a good chance the dog will throw up the meat in order to not create a blockage from undigested meat. Some dogs do better on small chunks/ground regardless.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I know it's not the same as regular raw, but I have been feeding kibble topped with freeze dried for over 2 months now and my dogs are handling it just fine. I feed Acana Duck topped with Primal, Stella & Chewy's or Vital Essentials freeze dried with water added to rehydrate.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Me too! I make a meat/veggie mix (1lb meat to 1/4 lb veggies) in the crock pot and add a spoonful to their bowls along with water. This is what they get as a topper most of the time. Other time it's a hunk of raw ground meat or a chicken wing. Other times it's a tablespoon of the Honest Kitchen plus warm water. Tummies are just fine here- but I do stay away from grains, because one of my girls is intolerant to grains. 

Just try some and see how your dogs' tummies do.


----------



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for all your reply's. My friends dogs seem to do all right with cooked meats added to their kibble, I was just unsure and didnt want any tummy issues.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't really see a problem with it I mix canned in kibble for my dogs <I almost said cats there so used to being on the cat forums haha lol
my dogs wont eat the wet or kibble by its self so i mix it together


----------



## Joesy (Jan 3, 2012)

Feed one or the other, I would not mix them together. I know this is bad behavior but we do give our little guy some human food at dinner time but just a little. He usually will get some broccoli, carrots, avocado or cauliflower if we are eating a salads. If we are eating a protein rich meal then he will get very little as a treat. I never mix his acutely food though. We had a very bad experience with mixing both and thought there was something wrong with our guy as he turned out to be very constipated and uncomfortable for a day. This was a small plate of roast chicken with his meal. Never did that again. I'm also not a fan of cooked meat for my guy, he is on dehydrated raw.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Joesy said:


> Feed one or the other, I would not mix them together. I know this is bad behavior but we do give our little guy some human food at dinner time but just a little. He usually will get some broccoli, carrots, avocado or cauliflower if we are eating a salads. If we are eating a protein rich meal then he will get very little as a treat. I never mix his acutely food though. We had a very bad experience with mixing both and thought there was something wrong with our guy as he turned out to be very constipated and uncomfortable for a day. This was a small plate of roast chicken with his meal. Never did that again. I'm also not a fan of cooked meat for my guy, he is on *dehydrated raw*.


What is "dehydrated raw"? I'm familiar with dehydrated food like The Honest Kitchen; but their meats and fish are cooked at 140 to 165 degrees which is higher than the 118 degree cut-off for raw.


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

It's surely freeze-dried food, I think.


----------



## Joesy (Jan 3, 2012)

Candyd said:


> It's surely freeze-dried food, I think.


It's not freeze dried it is dehydrated at low temperature. Cooked food has all nutrients cooked out and therefor not good nutrition for your pet. Dehydrated just has all the water removed and not the nutritional vitamins and minerals. You can rehydrate if you desire, my little guy likes the crunch. Cooked kibbles is not good food, read the ingredients the long lists of carp they put in. There isn't real protein in it, this is the food I give my sweet boy. See next paragraph, the company s alled momofoods from Vancouver 


This is our chef quality raw food for small & medium breed dogs, but dehydrated. For our meals we use only the finest fresh meats and sessionally fresh fruits & vegetables. The recipe is: 85% AA Pork Tenderloin Roast, Pork Liver, Kidney, Heart, Ground Chicken Bone (for calcium & vital minerals), 15% Fresh Fruits & Vegetables, Apple Cider Vinegar.


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

I was actually thinking about freeze-dried raw food like K9 Natural...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Candy is that a Skye terrier?

I don't think all the nutrients are cooked out or dogs would die on kibble in a few weeks of malnutrition ;-)


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes, my dog is a Skye terrier


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Our guys get additional protein sources with their dry food: chicken, pork, fish and the like. It's all cooked because guess what? It's what we're eating!

So obviously "cooked food" is not devoid of nutrients.

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Joesy said:


> It's not freeze dried it is dehydrated at low temperature. Cooked food has all nutrients cooked out and therefor not good nutrition for your pet. Dehydrated just has all the water removed and not the nutritional vitamins and minerals. You can rehydrate if you desire, my little guy likes the crunch. Cooked kibbles is not good food, read the ingredients the long lists of carp they put in. There isn't real protein in it, this is the food I give my sweet boy. See next paragraph, the company s alled momofoods from Vancouver
> 
> 
> This is our chef quality raw food for small & medium breed dogs, but dehydrated. For our meals we use only the finest fresh meats and sessionally fresh fruits & vegetables. The recipe is: 85% AA Pork Tenderloin Roast, Pork Liver, Kidney, Heart, Ground Chicken Bone (for calcium & vital minerals), 15% Fresh Fruits & Vegetables, Apple Cider Vinegar.


If all the nutrients were gone, dogs wouldn't be able to survive on them. 
Please take note that this IS the kibble and canned food section, so if you are opposed to feeding pets kibble and canned foods, this is not an appropriate place to voice that and is counter productive to those seeking advice. 
Happy posting.


----------

